# Ryonet Offers New Douthitt WAX CTS30 With Xitron Rip Package



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The Douthitt CTS30 WAX CTS30 with Xitron Rip Package, from Ryonet, takes the capabilities and proven reliability of this robust computer-to-screen wax ink printer to a new level. Further enhancing the advantages of wax imaging, the Xitron/Harlequin RIP maximizes the CTS30’s output and allows you to create custom workflows specific to your shop needs and applications. 

Offering full LPI control and the ability to choose dot shape and angle (to mitigate moiré), the system can be adapted to cover CMYK, simulated process, spot colors and other types of work.

Formulated for consistency, CTS30 wax ink produces a higher-density printed dot than water-based ink used with film and other inkjet technology. This allows for enhanced droplet shape and fidelity, as well as fully hardened screens, which boosts durability and production on press.

Repeatability reduces set-up time, and registration time can be cut in half by using the optional ROQ-compatible three-point locking system. The CTS30, makes it possible to produce 240 screens per 8-hour shift at a 600-DPI resolution and up to 85 LPI. The unit accommodates up to 25-inch by 36-inch screens with a maximum image size of 20 inches by 30 inches.

To learn more and view a video intro, go to https://www.screenprinting.com/douthitt-wax-cts30-w-xitron-rip-package.

To contact, call (800) 314-3690; email: [email protected] or visit http://www.screenprinting.com.


----------

